# Removal of NTOSKRNL-Hook



## davep88 (Mar 9, 2009)

hi
In the last few days i have been unable to log on to my laptop, it wil load succesfully to my login page, and either here or shortly after entering my password, a blue screen appears for a short time then the laptop shuts down. On restart it will say a unsuccessful shut down occured and ask if i would like to go to safe mode.

I have entered safe mofe, which seems to work, where i have scanned with Mcafee, the first time i can up with a number of file, some of which were quanrantined, other deleted, but the problem persisted, and after a lots of restarts, and virus scans i keep finding the file NTOSKRNL-HOOK with McAfee, and my lapwtop will not load up successfully, 
any help on the matter would be much appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## davep88 (Mar 9, 2009)

hey, thank you for the fast reply,
i have done everything that was instructed in the last post, however, when running the GMER program, an error message appeared saying the following;

LoadDriver( "c:\Users\Dave\AppData\Local\Temp\tblafakj.sys" )error
0xC000035F: this service cannot be started in Safe Mode

and as i am unable to run the computer in any other way other than in safemode i ran the scan anyway and have zip and attached the result as told.

Thanks again for the help

Dave
DDs log;


DDS (Ver_09-02-01.01) - NTFSx86 NETWORK 
Run by Dave at 17:32:25.57 on 10/03/2009
Internet Explorer: 7.0.6001.18000 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_12
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium 6.0.6001.1.1252.44.1033.18.1013.335 [GMT 0:00]


============== Running Processes ===============

C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\mcvsshld.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\mcuimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mail\wlmail.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\mcvsmap.exe
C:\Users\Dave\Desktop\dds.scr
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============

uSEARCH PAGE = hxxp://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://uk.yahoo.com
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://search.yahoo.com/search?p={searchTerms}&ei=utf-8&fr=b1ie7
uStart Page = hxxp://en-gb.facebook.com/
mStart Page = hxxp://en.uk.acer.yahoo.com
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://en.uk.acer.yahoo.com
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost;*.local
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://uk.yahoo.com
uURLSearchHooks: Yahoo! Toolbar: {ef99bd32-c1fb-11d2-892f-0090271d4f88} - 
BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper: {06849e9f-c8d7-4d59-b87d-784b7d6be0b3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelper.dll
BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer: {3049c3e9-b461-4bc5-8870-4c09146192ca} - c:\program files\real\realplayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter: {377c180e-6f0e-4d4c-980f-f45bd3d40cf4} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\msk\mcapbho.dll
BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30c5-4d22-b7f9-0bbc1d38a37e} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
BHO: scriptproxy: {7db2d5a0-7241-4e79-b68d-6309f01c5231} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\viruss~1\scriptsn.dll
BHO: {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - No File
BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO: {b164e929-a1b6-4a06-b104-2cd0e90a88ff} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper: {bdbd1dad-c946-4a17-adc1-64b5b4ff55d0} - c:\program files\windows live toolbar\msntb.dll
BHO: NoExplorer - No File
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
TB: Acer eDataSecurity Management: {5cbe3b7c-1e47-477e-a7dd-396db0476e29} - c:\windows\system32\eDStoolbar.dll
TB: Windows Live Toolbar: {bdad1dad-c946-4a17-adc1-64b5b4ff55d0} - c:\program files\windows live toolbar\msntb.dll
TB: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar: {0ebbbe48-bad4-4b4c-8e5a-516abecae064} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
uRun: [Sidebar] c:\program files\windows sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
uRun: [????r] 
uRun: [ehTray.exe] c:\windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
uRun: [updateMgr] c:\program files\adobe\acrobat 7.0\reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_0
uRun: [Sony Ericsson PC Suite] "c:\program files\sony ericsson\sony ericsson pc suite\SEPCSuite.exe" /systray /nologon
uRun: [ISUSPM] "c:\program files\common files\installshield\updateservice\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
uRun: [kdx] c:\program files\kontiki\KHost.exe -all
mRun: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
mRun: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
mRun: [SynTPEnh] c:\program files\synaptics\syntp\SynTPEnh.exe
mRun: [eDataSecurity Loader] c:\acer\empowering technology\edatasecurity\eDSloader.exe
mRun: [Acer Tour] 
mRun: [SetPanel] 
mRun: [LManager] c:\progra~1\launch~1\LManager.exe
mRun: [WarReg_PopUp] c:\acer\wr_popup\WarReg_PopUp.exe
mRun: [eRecoveryService] 
mRun: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
mRun: [HP Software Update] c:\program files\hp\hp software update\HPWuSchd2.exe
mRun: [LogitechCommunicationsManager] "c:\program files\common files\logishrd\lcommgr\Communications_Helper.exe"
mRun: [LogitechQuickCamRibbon] "c:\program files\logitech\quickcam\Quickcam.exe" /hide
mRun: [GrooveMonitor] "c:\program files\microsoft office\office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\program files\adobe\reader 8.0\reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [IgfxTray] c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
mRun: [HotKeysCmds] c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
mRun: [Persistence] c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
mRun: [TkBellExe] "c:\program files\common files\real\update_ob\realsched.exe" -osboot
mRun: [kdx] "c:\program files\kontiki\KHost.exe" -all
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\program files\quicktime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "c:\program files\itunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
mRun: [4oD] "c:\program files\kontiki\KHost.exe" -all
mRun: [mcagent_exe] c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
mRun: [McENUI] c:\progra~1\mcafee\mhn\McENUI.exe /hide
mRun: [MBkLogOnHook] c:\program files\mcafee\mbk\LogOnHook.exe
mRun: [AppleSyncNotifier] c:\program files\common files\apple\mobile device support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
mRun: [WinCast] c:\hauppauge\wintv cd 4.4\cdsetup\setup.exe -leng
dRun: [msnmsgr] "c:\program files\windows live\messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
StartupFolder: c:\users\dave\appdata\roaming\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\pictur~1.lnk - c:\program files\sony\sony picture utility\volumewatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
StartupFolder: c:\progra~2\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\autost~1.lnk - c:\program files\wintv\Ir.exe
StartupFolder: c:\progra~2\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\empowe~1.lnk - c:\acer\empowering technology\eAPLauncher.exe
StartupFolder: c:\progra~2\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\hpdigi~1.lnk - c:\program files\hp\digital imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
StartupFolder: c:\progra~2\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\logite~2.lnk - c:\program files\logitech\setpoint\SetPoint.exe
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: &Windows Live Search - c:\program files\windows live toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - c:\windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
IE: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office12\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {7F9DB11C-E358-4ca6-A83D-ACC663939424} - {9999A076-A9E2-4C99-8A2B-632FC9429223} - c:\program files\bonjour\ExplorerPlugin.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
Trusted Zone: internet
Trusted Zone: mcafee.com
Trusted Zone: nusextra.co.uk\www
Trusted Zone: softpedia.com\www
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_12-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} - hxxp://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_01-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_05-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0012-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_12-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_12-windows-i586.cab
TCP: NameServer = 85.255.112.181,85.255.112.81
TCP: {97ADDA58-0C9E-4DEF-90EF-6F713ED47B1C} = 85.255.112.181,85.255.112.81
Handler: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
Handler: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\McIEPlg.dll
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - c:\progra~1\common~1\skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
AppInit_DLLs: eNetHook.dll
SEH: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook: {b5a7f190-dda6-4420-b3ba-52453494e6cd} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll

================= FIREFOX ===================

FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\dave\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\dwdhw46w.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://www.google.com/search?lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.facebook.com/
FF - component: c:\program files\mcafee\siteadvisor\components\McFFPlg.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\picasa3\npPicasa3.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\microsoft\office live\npOLW.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npBBCPlugin.dll

============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============

S2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;c:\program files\mcafee\siteadvisor\McSACore.exe [2008-12-21 206096]
S3 getPlus(R) Helper;getPlus(R) Helper;c:\program files\nos\bin\getPlus_HelperSvc.exe [2009-1-26 33752]
S3 hcw95bda;Hauppauge MOD7700 Tuner Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\hcw95bda.sys [2008-5-20 560640]
S3 hcw95rc;Hauppauge MOD7700 IR Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\hcw95rc.sys [2008-5-20 15616]
S3 s125bus;Sony Ericsson Device 125 driver (WDM);c:\windows\system32\drivers\s125bus.sys [2007-4-24 83336]
S3 s125mdfl;Sony Ericsson Device 125 USB WMC Modem Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\s125mdfl.sys [2007-4-24 15112]
S3 s125mdm;Sony Ericsson Device 125 USB WMC Modem Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\s125mdm.sys [2007-4-24 108680]
S3 s125mgmt;Sony Ericsson Device 125 USB WMC Device Management Drivers (WDM);c:\windows\system32\drivers\s125mgmt.sys [2007-4-24 100488]
S3 s125obex;Sony Ericsson Device 125 USB WMC OBEX Interface;c:\windows\system32\drivers\s125obex.sys [2007-4-24 98696]
S3 WSVD;WSVD;c:\windows\system32\drivers\WSVD.sys [2007-12-16 80744]

=============== Created Last 30 ================

2009-03-08 10:15	155,739,694	a-------	c:\windows\MEMORY.DMP
2009-03-08 01:06	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\programdata\Pure Networks
2009-03-08 01:06	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\progra~2\Pure Networks
2009-03-07 15:40	<DIR>	--d-h---	c:\programdata\CanonBJ
2009-02-15 08:11	428,544	a-------	c:\windows\system32\EncDec.dll
2009-02-15 08:11	217,088	a-------	c:\windows\system32\psisrndr.ax
2009-02-15 08:11	293,376	a-------	c:\windows\system32\psisdecd.dll
2009-02-15 08:11	177,664	a-------	c:\windows\system32\mpg2splt.ax
2009-02-15 08:11	80,896	a-------	c:\windows\system32\MSNP.ax
2009-02-11 04:59	827,392	a-------	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2009-02-11 04:59	1,383,424	a-------	c:\windows\system32\mshtml.tlb

==================== Find3M ====================

2009-03-07 14:16	410,984	a-------	c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-03-05 16:18	148,992	a-------	c:\windows\hpoins19.dat
2009-01-21 13:12	86,016	a-------	c:\windows\inf\infpub.dat
2009-01-05 22:33	3,751,995	a-------	c:\windows\system32\GPhotos.scr
2008-12-12 11:18	87,336	a-------	c:\windows\system32\dns-sd.exe
2008-12-12 11:11	65,536	a-------	c:\windows\system32\jdns_sd.dll
2008-12-12 11:11	61,440	a-------	c:\windows\system32\dnssd.dll
2008-11-24 00:18	143,360	a-------	c:\windows\inf\infstrng.dat
2008-11-24 00:18	143,360	a-------	c:\windows\inf\infstor.dat
2008-11-21 00:37	32	a-------	c:\programdata\ezsid.dat
2008-11-21 00:37	32	a-------	c:\progra~2\ezsid.dat
2008-06-13 14:55	665,600	a-------	c:\windows\inf\drvindex.dat
2008-05-24 21:04	0	a---hr--	c:\users\dave\appdata\roaming\NTICDMK7.dll
2008-04-26 06:42	174	a--sh---	c:\program files\desktop.ini
2008-01-31 00:22	87,608	a-------	c:\users\dave\appdata\roaming\inst.exe
2008-01-31 00:22	47,360	a-------	c:\users\dave\appdata\roaming\pcouffin.sys
2006-11-02 12:42	287,440	a-------	c:\windows\inf\perflib\0409\perfi.dat
2006-11-02 12:42	287,440	a-------	c:\windows\inf\perflib\0409\perfh.dat
2006-11-02 12:42	30,674	a-------	c:\windows\inf\perflib\0409\perfd.dat
2006-11-02 12:42	30,674	a-------	c:\windows\inf\perflib\0409\perfc.dat
2006-11-02 09:20	287,440	a-------	c:\windows\inf\perflib\0000\perfi.dat
2006-11-02 09:20	287,440	a-------	c:\windows\inf\perflib\0000\perfh.dat
2006-11-02 09:20	30,674	a-------	c:\windows\inf\perflib\0000\perfd.dat
2006-11-02 09:20	30,674	a-------	c:\windows\inf\perflib\0000\perfc.dat
2006-11-02 02:17	299,060	a--shr--	c:\users\dave\appdata\roaming\server.exe
2006-11-02 02:17	299,060	a--shr--	c:\windows\server.exe
2007-10-05 00:02	16,384	a--sh---	c:\windows\serviceprofiles\localservice\appdata\local\microsoft\windows\history\history.ie5\index.dat
2007-10-05 00:02	32,768	a--sh---	c:\windows\serviceprofiles\localservice\appdata\local\microsoft\windows\temporary internet files\content.ie5\index.dat
2007-10-05 00:02	16,384	a--sh---	c:\windows\serviceprofiles\localservice\appdata\roaming\microsoft\windows\cookies\index.dat
2008-11-03 17:00	16,384	a--sh---	c:\windows\serviceprofiles\networkservice\appdata\local\temp\cookies\index.dat
2008-11-03 17:00	16,384	a--sh---	c:\windows\serviceprofiles\networkservice\appdata\local\temp\history\history.ie5\index.dat
2008-11-03 17:00	32,768	a--sh---	c:\windows\serviceprofiles\networkservice\appdata\local\temp\temporary internet files\content.ie5\index.dat

============= FINISH: 17:33:03.66 ===============


----------



## davep88 (Mar 9, 2009)

i forgot to mention in the previous post that due to the error message (described in the previous post) i was unable to check the following boxes in the GMER program
System, Devices, Modules, Processes, Threads, Libraries,

All other boxes that were meant to be checked, OR uncheck were done so


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You posted this in the wrong forum, if you read the instruction, you need to post it in the log forum. :smile:

That file running from a TEMP folder clearly looks like a bad thing, so I think malware is certainly likely!


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll take you over here, Dave. This thread will be closed.


----------

